# Help with cloth seats



## adoomy (Oct 30, 2016)

So this last weekend I thought I would clean my seats. Picked up some Scotch Guard, sprayed onto the seats, scrubbed it in with a soft brush and wiped clean. Except the spots I sprayed are embedded onto the seats. See the pic attached. How do I get this out???


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Scotch guard is as permanent as it gets.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Yeah, never spray onto your cleaning surface. Spray on to what you're cleaning with. I sprayed a leather cleaner/conditioner onto my cocoa/tan leather seats and when I rubbed it in it left visible lines where I sprayed it.

Are you sure this isn't just a very damp area and it needs to dry? How long after was it that you took the picture from when you sprayed them? If it doesn't just need drying time then continue to clean them (spraying on the cloth/brush you're wiping the seats with). It might blend it in better.


----------



## adoomy (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I took the picture the day after I sprayed the seats. The reason I sprayed directly on was because of a couple stains that I wanted to remove. It was a foam so I figured it would lift the stain and allow me to wipe it away. 

Would it help to use another cleaner? Tuff Stuff for example?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

adoomy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I took the picture the day after I sprayed the seats. The reason I sprayed directly on was because of a couple stains that I wanted to remove. It was a foam so I figured it would lift the stain and allow me to wipe it away.
> 
> Would it help to use another cleaner? Tuff Stuff for example?


Never heard of either of the cleaner's you used, so I can't say for sure. It doesn't seem as though it bleached the fabric because the spot you sprayed it darker now than the rest of the seat. You could try another cleaner on a hidden spot and see what happens.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> Never heard of either of the cleaner's you used, so I can't say for sure. It doesn't seem as though it bleached the fabric because the spot you sprayed it darker now than the rest of the seat. You could try another cleaner on a hidden spot and see what happens.


Surely they must sell Scotchguard in Canada? Over the years most of my cars came with this and some other cheesy Dealer add-on's that they try to charge you for.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I do some auto detailing. Try some tuff stuff or tough stuff stain lifter (the blue can). Spray it on the stain let it sit for a minute, scrub with a brush and wipe with a paper towel or microfiber towel. repeat if necessary. Live trash I think he gets it that he made a mistake you don't need to give useless hindsight.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Worse case use hot water on a rag to dilute it. These premium cloth seats turn ashy looking when you use cleaners to clean them. Once it gets summer again I plan on renting a carpet cleaning machine for the seats and carpet.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I found out it's possible to just buy new seat fabric from GM Parts Direct, I'm gonna go that route once I have some extra money for it. Once the light grey seats are dirty they're very difficult to clean.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I found out it's possible to just buy new seat fabric from GM Parts Direct, I'm gonna go that route once I have some extra money for it. Once the light grey seats are dirty they're very difficult to clean.


Some had good luck with tossing them in the washing machine if you are going that far to remove and replace. I'm just not that confident with removing the clips that hold them on.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Some had good luck with tossing them in the washing machine if you are going that far to remove and replace. I'm just not that confident with removing the clips that hold them on.


I tried that method, it didn't clean them literally at all, I couldnt believe it. They do smell better though haha. And I feel you on the clips, I only did my driver seat and cannot get the bottom cushion clipped back on (at least not without removing the seat) and the weird seam clips are impossible to reclip, I just have loose covers now haha.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I tried that method, it didn't clean them literally at all, I couldn't believe it. They do smell better though haha. And I feel you on the clips, I only did my driver seat and cannot get the bottom cushion clipped back on (at least not without removing the seat) and the weird seam clips are impossible to re clip, I just have loose covers now haha.


Exactly! From the one post, they were one time use or something like that. I think you had to remove the seats to re clip them properly.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ls/6478-how-remove-your-front-back-seats.html

one more may help

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...upholstery-front-seats-installed-heaters.html


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Exactly! From the one post, they were one time use or something like that. I think you had to remove the seats to re clip them properly.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ls/6478-how-remove-your-front-back-seats.html


When I removed them it seems totally possible to reuse the seam clips, there's no damage to them, but it's such a strong piece and since it's literally in the foam pushing them together gets you nowhere cuz it just pushes back into the foam lol. I'm cool with them being loos in the middle as long as I can get the bottom cushion clipped on the sides again.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

just added a 2nd link with link to pics in that 1st post. 



anthonysmith93 said:


> When I removed them it seems totally possible to reuse the seam clips, there's no damage to them, but it's such a strong piece and since it's literally in the foam pushing them together gets you nowhere cuz it just pushes back into the foam lol. I'm cool with them being loos in the middle as long as I can get the bottom cushion clipped on the sides again.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> just added a 2nd link with link to pics in that 1st post.


Good to know for when/if I get new covers. I wont worry about reattaching mine since I'm just gonna take them back off eventually.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Etec225 said:


> Live trash I think he gets it that he made a mistake you don't need to give useless hindsight.


Your negative comments aren't necessary. If you don't have anything constructive to say about something then don't post at all. Maybe you should read again; I explained what was wrong with what he did so it doesn't happen again while providing a possible solution.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Exactly! From the one post, they were one time use or something like that. I think you had to remove the seats to re clip them properly.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ls/6478-how-remove-your-front-back-seats.html
> 
> ...


Noticed this thread on cleaning seats. Glad to see my How To posted on removing the covers. I haven't gotten much feedback on people trying it. With one hand on each side of " the bar" sewn into the seat material push it down into the clip in the pad. When you removed the seat material hopefully you didn't pull so hard you ripped the clips out of the foam. They are attached pretty firmly. "The bar" sewn into the seat material is plastic, and can also be bent slightly, allowing you to thread it through the clip, rather than pressing down trying to get it to clip in. 

With one side of the bar start in the middle and slide the bar into the side of the clip. Careful as the bars will need to be flexed to do this, but they are fairly flexible. 

Has anyone removed the top of the seat back cushion? Not the headrest... I'm talking about getting the material off around the clips that hold the headrest in place. I'm guessing the headrest clips that hold the headrest metal pipes need to be removed. 

I have a stained drivers seat that I tried to clean with no success. Cleaning left a water mark. I was able to blend the water mark by using distilled water and a microfiber towel. Then leaving the wet area in a warm closed car to dry..


----------



## adoomy (Oct 30, 2016)

> I explained what was wrong with what he did so it doesn't happen again while providing a possible solution.


I appreciate it. I didn't have a problem with your initial post. 

I'm leaning towards trying some Tuff Stuff and seeing if it will blend the streaks. The cloth material in the Cruze is different than I'm used to. They're comfortable, but I find them hard to clean and keep clean.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

adoomy said:


> I appreciate it. I didn't have a problem with your initial post.
> 
> I'm leaning towards trying some Tuff Stuff and seeing if it will blend the streaks. The cloth material in the Cruze is different than I'm used to. They're comfortable, but I find them hard to clean and keep clean.


I know, it's just that other irrelevant guy thought he'd try to start something so I was just stopping it before it got anywhere.

Anyway, yeah. That's how I got rid of the lines on my leather seats. I just continued to use the cleaner and they blended in.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I get stains out of my seats using non-ammonia glass cleaner in a steel can and a blowgun. I soak the stain with the glass cleaner,scrub lightly, then blow the stain out or through with compressed air. Most cleaners leave behind a soapy residue that can leave stains or leave marks if the seat gets rewetted. Glass cleaner dries clean.


----------

